# When to breed my Dutch bunnies?



## Big A Ranch (Apr 27, 2016)

i bought Dutch bunnies male/female pair I want to breed the female is only a couple month old the male is three and a half months I have an outdoor pen together. Should I separate them? When will they be old enough to breed?
Thanks 
P


----------



## LukeMeister (Apr 28, 2016)

You should separate them ASAP. It can be dangerous and unhealthy for a doe so young to give birth, and a male so young may not be fully developed to sire healthy kits. Wait until the does is 6 months old to breed them.


----------



## Big A Ranch (Apr 28, 2016)

I had no idea they could breed so young!
The breeder said they would be fine together don't they have to be older an go into heat or something.......?OMG
P
We got them for my daughters bday I had no plans to really breed rabbits the idea was just brought up today. I feel stupid!


----------



## SandDherds (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes separate them I learned the hard way when I got my first rabbits I had a mini dutch mix 2 1/2 months or about 10 weeks and a male who was so tiny I didn't have an age a friend just gave him to me and I thought maybe he was a girl well I was wrong about 1 and a half months after I got him my mini dutch gave birth she was a great mom so I was lucky but only one kit survived (I still have her she just gave birth to 3 kits yesterday) all the other kits had serious problems one had no feet the others looked kinda like premature ones and there was a peanut. It's very very risky leaving them together I was lucky and my girl survived and gave one helthy kit but yours may not be so lucky. Don't fell bad we all make mistakes I made the same mistake as you it's a mistake that is pretty easy to fix.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 28, 2016)

I separate 8 to 10 weeks. Breed at 6 to 8 months.


----------



## Big A Ranch (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info. And thanks for making me feel better about being a dummy! Here is a pic of my baby girl the male is pretty skittish.
P


----------



## LukeMeister (Apr 28, 2016)

Big A Ranch said:


> I had no idea they could breed so young!
> The breeder said they would be fine together don't they have to be older an go into heat or something.......?OMG
> P
> We got them for my daughters bday I had no plans to really breed rabbits the idea was just brought up today. I feel stupid!


No, rabbits don't into heat, they release an egg several hours after being inseminated.


----------

